# Designing a Duck Camp



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Next summer I'll begin converting a 36x60 pole barn into my "bird camp" for family use. Some ideas so far include finishing1/2 the building into living space, 2BR 2 sets of bunks per. Kitchen with simple sink/counter area. Separate duck cleaning area (sink, cutting counter, freezer, wet/dry vac) off the kitchen. Large dining table. 18x20 living room for after hunt brandy/hunting lies. Bathroom

Back half will be for hunting gear. Decoys, waders, dekes, etc. Benches to sit on. Each hunter to have shelf space for calls, shells etc. Gunrack. Hooks to hang jackets/caps on.

Outside floodlights (photocell) to give plenty of light for loading/unloading vehicles. Back half of barn also has 12' sliding door that one could back a vehicle or boat trailer into. Dogs can stay outdoors, or in unfinished part (out of the weather) or in the main part of cabin if properly trained.

Primitive interior with carsiding as paneling, concrete floor, electric heat. Bunks made of cedar posts. Pex plumbing all sloped to outside faucet for easy draining of lines for winter.

Any ideas or suggestions from readers are welcome.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

All those idaes sound great, all that your missing is the 52 inch LCD for those sunday afternoons so you can watch the Vikings lose :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

All that you are missing is me. Let me know when and where and I'll bring the E&J!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sounds like a pretty cool place. You have alot of great ideas already, but a fireplace in the living room would be a must!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Personally I'd take the duck cleaning part outside...too messy. And of course, a bar. 8)


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> Personally I'd take the duck cleaning part outside...too messy. And of course, a bar. 8)


Maybe close off the room-It can sure get cold on the fingers cleaning those honkers late season


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Make sure you have the plumbing on one wall if possible. Makes
it alot easier to winterize. Floor drain in the finished area, draining
into the septic tank.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Do it right and go with the old pot belly stove right in the middle of the place. It will add plenty of warmth and you will find everyone huddles around it towards evening. My buddy has one in his cabin along the river (no electricity, no running water, outhouse). It is primative, but when you come in from a cold day in the field and settle in around the stove, it gets pretty awesome.

Great post. Can't wait to see everyone's suggestions.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I REALLY like the ability to pull the truck in and load indoors. I would design it with this in mind. If you have a barn, you should have the room. Arrange your decoy storage in this area (if you are talking waterfowl hunting). Its a nice feature if you head out early in the AM. No frost or dew to contend with (no dew to collect dirt means cleaner vehicle and cleaner glass).

Also a BIG second on the woodstove. Very good for the mind and body.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Since wood may be an issue for a solid fuel stove,
if the budget allows, look at a corn stove.

That's if you can find a source to acquire the corn!

Food for thought.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Window in the bathroom.


----------

